# Looking for Dutch Shepherd



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have decided after a lot of thought to take on some bite sport training. My PP dogs are nice dogs but not designed for most bite sports. My only viable option to train in a club scenario is the local Sch group. Although Sch is not my preference its doable. In the end I just enjoy working with dogs in whatever capacity. I have decided to use a Dutch Shepherd. I am not totally up to snuff on their bloodlines, types etc. But I have garnered quite a bit of information thus far and of course have the good fortune of being able to talk with you folks here. I prefer the short haired variety and I like the look, history and vibe of the KNPV lines. Im fishing for input from you Dutchy folk who would care to share your insight into the breed and point me to a good solid breeder. I have thus far looked at Logan Haus Kennels and I really like the setup and dogs they offer(from what I can tell on the site). Thanks for your help and input. Hard dogs welcome!! A young green dog or pup either or.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

In addition to Mike Suttle, I would suggest Asheley Winters and Christie Meyer. Asheley is a vet who has trained and competed in both Schutzhund and French Ring.

http://www.dutchshepherds.us/

Christie is a certified PSA judge and the founder and president of North American Dutch Shepherd Rescue (among many other things).

http://www.thunderhawkcanine.com/


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Try Dick & Selena too, some of the forum folk have them and seem to really like there pups and dogs from them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.loganhauskennels.com/

http://www.vandaliakennel.com/

http://www.upstatek9.com/

Good luck


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your suggestions. Some really nice dogs represented there.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Dutch shepherds do FR ?? LOL


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Moe Lindesey has some really nice dogs, if you are looking for the working type.

One litter on the ground, another one on the way, or he might have a young dog available.

[email protected]mail.com or here's his youtube site so you can check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/user/fenrirk9?feature=mhum


----------



## Jim Cook (Mar 17, 2010)

Rob @ landofozk9.com. We just got a very nice Jett/Maddie pup from Rob. Great puppy, tons of drive, social, very stable and super handler focused. 10/10 so far.....

www.landofozk9.com


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

1 Dick & Selena Van Leeuwen

2 Mike Suttle


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd also suggest De Las Flores Working Dogs with Les Flores. I hear he's got a Dutch litter that he's preparing for in the summer.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> 1 Dick & Selena Van Leeuwen
> 
> 2 Mike Suttle


I concur with Rik


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

What makes a dutch shepard better than a mali?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> What makes a dutch shepard better than a mali?


nothing, depending on the bloodlines there is a difference like you have between a mal and a gsd.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> What makes a dutch shepard better than a mali?


Daniel its just my preference mainly. Im not sure Id say one was better than the other just because thats painting with to broad a brush. First question asked would be "better at what specifically"


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Daniel its just my preference mainly. Im not sure Id say one was better than the other just because thats painting with to broad a brush.* First question asked would be "better at what specifically*"


 
Nothing one has stripes one doesn't..looks!! What happens when a litter is born and 5 are DS and 5 Malis, do the DS perform better than the Malis? Same bloodline, raised, trained the same, hell it can happen, but odds are not in your favor, they are the same dog. 

It is personal preference that someone would want a particular bloodline for traits that suit him/her best or simply the coat/color/stripes.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> What makes a dutch shepard better than a mali?


Stripes LOL


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

As an outsider looking in i like the looks of most the breeders that have been posted but i just would not be able to go past mike suttles kennels if i was in U.S.

The stud dogs and brood bitches are just amazing dog in all aspects and i have seen a lot of nice dogs online from his kennel that he has bred and i also like his puppy raising program.

The fact he is overseas often looking and buying and keeping his finger on the pulse gives me confidence that if he could improve his breeding program he would.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Well said Brad. I have also loved what I have seen from both Mike and Selena'a programs and don't think you could go wrong with a dog from either one.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Brad I agree with you. But as you know it will come down to who can provide me with the dog I want. So many well run operations to choose from!! Im a like a kid in a candy store lol...(I typically work with the "off breeds" where there isn't such a nice selection of well put together programs).

Again I really appreciate all the help you guys/gals have been to me!!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

another bully owner stepping up to the mal/DS world (I did)


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Dutch shepherds do FR ?? LOL


lol. Yes they do! Hard to believe huh?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> What makes a dutch shepard better than a mali?


A DS is nothing but a pretty brindle mali, if you go to the dutch bloodline site and look at the dogs genetics you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> A DS is nothing but a pretty brindle mali, if you go to the dutch bloodline site and look at the dogs genetics you will see what I am talking about.


A Dutch Mal...I say that because in my opinion the French version just looks like anybody could snap their beak off without trying too hard...one side goes for huge heads and the other goes for pencil beaks.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> A Dutch Mal...I say that because in my opinion the French version just looks like anybody could snap their beak off without trying too hard...one side goes for huge heads and the other goes for pencil beaks.


Gerry I cant be having no bird beak dogs now lol.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

For me personally I would look at Suttle if in the States, but seeing how close his bloodlines are to mine thats not a surprise.
But thats not to say his bloodlines would suit you and what you want to do. Ashley Winters has bred some nice dogs, from different bloodlines than Mike, and she is doing ring with her dogs. You really have to do a road trip and visit them all, see the dogs, speak to the breeders and make your decision.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Couldn't agree more w looking around and visiting people and seeing the dogs first hand! All the folks above mentioned are great an offer very different blood, type, and can vary in temperament. My suggestion to you would be find a dog that represents the idea dog or as close to it as possible to the dog you have in mind. Take into consideration all areas of the dog; workability (drive in all areas hunt, retrieve, prey, defense, fight etc) the look (when u go from bully to shepherd you can't help but look at the similarly built bully style dutchies), health and athleticism what exercise requirements can you fulfill an what's necessary for your sport, temperament (socially, etc an assortment of issues can appear in training depending on your relationship and living situation that involve temperament conflicts) trainability (depending on your level of training ability and clear headedness of the dog and ability to pick things up quickly can determine how successful your work relationship is and how you achieve your 
sport goals, etc) if u can find something close to what your looking for research the bloodline and see what parents and siblings to said dog are like. If it's consistently something you like you have found a starting place. Best of luck in your search keep us updated! I personally am very interested in a puppy out of moe lindsey's Rex and pheonix for myself although he has an awesome breeding out of carlos and a mondio 2 bitch. I'm always confident mike can provide the ideal dog if the person in search can provide him w all neccrssary information he has vast resources and is a stand up guy. Dick and Selena have built a strong foundation for the breed and are continuing to keep it strong and improve. Ashley winters has great dogs that excell in various sports and on the street, that seem to have consistent trainability and easier handler relations increasing overall workability! Can't wait to see what you've chose!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> A Dutch Mal...I say that because in my opinion the French version just looks like anybody could snap their beak off without trying too hard...one side goes for huge heads and the other goes for pencil beaks.


Gotcha Gerry


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Is Bogan a french mal?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> Is Bogan a french mal?


Bogan's father is Dexter, from a kennel in Belgium. Not sure how that effects the french Mal status......LOL


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

if you're looking for a dog here in the states, i have nothing but good things to say about asheley from vrijheid. the dog i bought from her was what asheley represented her to be, and she herself was a pleasure to deal with. we still keep in touch 3 years later.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian,

Maybe you should describe exactly what your ideal dog would be in regards to size, structure, and mental traits would be.

For instance, are you looking for easy to train? sporty? super social, easy to handle...etc...or maybe something else that is not like that...


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

(kinda related to my 'are some dogs born anti-social thread')

once I decided on where I was going to get a dog (Suttle) I let him know what I wanted, then kept and touch and when he got a dog that matched, whether it was a german/belgian/dutch shepherd, I got it


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The other issue is what you mean when you say something might be different to someone else. One mans monster is another mans lapdog.
I have had so many people talk up their dogs but when I see them myself im like huhh..?

And the saying "Becareful what you wish for, you might just get it" also fits in with that.


----------

